# sharp tv wont power on power and ocp light flashing



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i have a sharp lc46sb54u when i plug it in the tv makes 2 click sounds and the power and ocp light start flashing. the power and opc light flash together 2 times and the ocp light flashes once on its own for the 3rd blink then the lights repeat the sequence. im trying to figure out what this means can the tv be repaired and if so what board is it? if i hold the channel down and volume up button the tv will act liek it comes on and the power light goes solid but the screen never lights up and the tv will not respond to any button pushing until i un plug it and plug back in.


----------



## 6enuine1 (Apr 3, 2018)

sirtokesalot said:


> i have a sharp lc46sb54u when i plug it in the tv makes 2 click sounds and the power and ocp light start flashing. the power and opc light flash together 2 times and the ocp light flashes once on its own for the 3rd blink then the lights repeat the sequence. im trying to figure out what this means can the tv be repaired and if so what board is it? if i hold the channel down and volume up button the tv will act liek it comes on and the power light goes solid but the screen never lights up and the tv will not respond to any button pushing until i un plug it and plug back in.



Hi...I am having a similar issue. I have a Sharp LC-32SB24U and the power and OCP lights are flashing. The power light will flash green twice and the OCP will flash green 5 times. The first two flashes from both the power and OCP are simultaneous followed by the OCP flashing 3 more times. The button trick did nothing for me and I got the same results as you. I just want to know what the flashing lights code indicate. If anyone knows? Thank you. :nonono:


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

update we tried to replace the power supply board and have same results from tv.


----------

